# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  [b]Pedijatar u gužvi[/b]

## zanamala

Situacija:
Nakon preboljene upale grla dijete mora dobiti potvrdu  da je zdravo ,čilo i veselo kako bi   moglo biti primljeno ponovo u vrtić. Dolazim po potvrdu i nastaje problem. Gdje čekati na red. Čekaonica 2,00x3,00m (golim okom mjereno),8 stolica,sve puno šmrcajuće,kihajuće dječurlije (neki na inhalatorima),poveći broj nervoznih roditelja...jednom riječju...*UOBIČAJNA GUŽVA*!

Na drugi ulaz ulaze zdrave bebe na cijepljenje ,znači tu ne mogu jer moje dijete još nije provjereno zdravo!?

Na treća vrata ulaze isključivo klinci sa osipom i zaraznim bolestima...

I što mi ostaje? Ništa ...sjedi mama sa zdravim  djetetom  u čekaonicu punu bolesne djece i moli Boga da ne pokupi čekajući  neku drugu bolest.

Doktorica tu ne može ništa,dodijeljena joj je tako mala ordinacija ,vrtići ne odstupaju od svoje politike što je globalno gledajući oke ,ALI....

Ovako imam filing da se vrimo moj Patrik i ja u krug...Odradimo turu antibiotika,nabacimo jedan virus-pregled ,odemo u vrtić na dan ili dva ako nam se posreći i onda opet sretno medju bolesnu klinčardiju u čekaonicu....

_Može li se to nekako drugačije regulirati ili trebam pokrenuti inicijativu za potpisivanje peticije da se doktorici Vukčević sagrade i dodatna četvrta vrata na koja bi ulazila zdrava djeca vrtićke i jasličke dobi ???_
Ili bi joj mogli ipak dodijeliti veću čekaonicu u kojoj bi se mogli fizički odvojiti oni za kontrolu i oni za lijek????ps.ovom prilikom neću potezati priču o čekaonici za bebe koja čekaju cijepivo ,a koja ima cca 1,00x1,50 m i dvije (BROJKOM 2) stoličice,čekaonicom u koju ne stanu kolica sa dotičnom bebom..ili ne daj Bože dvije?!!!!!!

----------


## davorka

A zašto dotična doktorica ne napravi kao u Zagrebu većina pedijatrijskih ordinacija. Radno vrijeme je odvojeno za zdravu i za bolesnu djecu. Npr. ujutro 7-11 bolesni, 11-13 cijepljenje i zdrava djeca. Popodne: 13-15 zdravi i cijepljenja 15-19 bolesni. I još kad bi se većina roditelja tog pridržavala bilo bi super. A to što vrtić traži potvrde je super, kod nas je problem da traži vrtić, ali puno roditelja ne donosi te potvrde.

----------


## lunaleo

> I još kad bi se većina roditelja tog pridržavala bilo bi super.


Mislim da je ovo najveći problem. :? 

Kod nas je isto uvijek gužva, ali se djeca primaju onako kako je gore davorka navela. Jedino ostaje problem nepridržavanja pravila. :?

----------


## mišica

Joj da to sa nepridržavanjem pravila. Meni dijete kašljalo u grupi, gušilo se u kašlju i šlajmu, svaki drugi dan temp... I nakon dva dana bolovanja dođe u vrtić, a ja MOLIM mamu da mi donesu potvrdu, a ona veli pa nije joj ništa, malo kašlje... I onda djetetu otkriju sjenu na plućima  :shock:  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... strašno. I tako masu puta, a da ne pričam kako je dijete zarazilo cijelu grupu i  mene i tako u krug...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mišica

Eh nije to baš bila tema, ali eto malo sam se zanijela.  :Laughing:  ... Sori. U svakom slučaju mislim da je dobra ta ideja da se uvede to radno vrijeme za zdravu i bolesnu djecu..

----------


## ninochka

ja bila danas na kontroli i cijepljenju i čekala u čekaoni di su curicu od nekih 5-6- godina nosili jer je tak bolesna i prehlađena bila da nije mogla hodat   :Rolling Eyes:  a ima termine, ali ih se roditelji ne pridržavaju

----------


## zanamala

pokusala je sirota teta doktor sve...(narucivanje,vrijeme za odredjene grupe....itd...itd....) medjutim ...
kako ste i  same primjetile *RODITELJI* se ne zele,ne znaju ili nece pridrzavati  bilo kakva pravila...

palo mi je jucer na pamet u razgovoru sa mamama,zasto ne napraviti poseban odjeljak ...prostoriju ,pa neka je metar sa metar,za klince koji dolaze na kontrolu...pa kad tamo nekog ima,doktorica ga ubaci ,poslusa i posalje kuda treba (vrtic ili doma) ...

brojcani odnos zdrave djecurlije na kontroli  i bolesne  definitivno se ne moze uporedjivati ,zar ne ? 
na 10 bolesnih dodje cca 1-2 zdravih

a nemar roditelja u vrticima je posebna storija...tete same kazu..skrenemo pozornost roditeljima da je dijete bolesno,ali isti slegnu ramenima uz obrazlozenje ..mi moramo raditi...kako na bolovanje...

kao da se vrtimo u krug.... :?

----------


## apricot

Mi UVIJEK, bila Orka bolesna ili ne, čekamo u autu ili šetamo. Naravno, uvjet je ići u paru ili zamoliti zadnjega da te zvrcne kad onaj ispred njega dođe na red. Ljudi su, uglavnom, spremni na takvu vrstu suradnje.

A što se tiče proširenja... S tim ti je jako teško. Evo, ja se upravo bavim proširenjem jedne ordinacije u jednom domu zdravlja, i to se oteeeeegnulo... više od godinu dana. Papirologija je nemilosrdna - samo za lokacijsku smo čekali pola godine. A poslije još građevna...

----------


## zanamala

znam..toga me i strah.....pokusala sam nesto u tom stilu priupitnuti doktoricu..no kaze ona ..bez ministarstva..bez ravnatelja >doma zdravlja>...nikakav potez sama ne moze pokrenuti

----------


## davorka

Ovo sa nepridržavanjem termina mislim da je isto malo na doktoru. Kod nas su zbog toga stavili veliku obavijest. MOLIMO RODITELJE DA SE PRIDRŽAVAJU TERMINA (zdravi, bolesni). Pa bi onda dr. kad joj netko dođe u drugom terminu trebala lijepo upozoriti da čeka u hodniku vani, ili da dođe u svoj termin.  I tako par puta pa bi se ljudi naučili kad bi za jedna pregled trebali više puta šetat do doktora. Možda zvuči surovo, ali kod nas tako treba. Jer po čemu netko mora trpiti kad dođe s malom bebom na cijepljenje da mu u isti termin dođe dijete sa npr. šarlahom.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Nama je Klara isto nakon kontrole i druzenja s hrpom bolesne djece u cekaonici ponovo "zakurila".ne mora bit da ima veze, ali  fakat je besmisleno, dođe dijete tek prizdravljno, pa odmah nešto novo pokupi... :?   :Sad:

----------


## zanamala

znam..bedasto....pitam se  jesu li pedijatri placeni po broju obradjene djecurlije ili? jer mi ovo sve vuce na to...(znam da zvuci zlobno,ali vec mi je pun kufer  bolestina)

----------


## Poslid

Termini. Sve je to OK zamišljeno, ali probajte si zamisliti situaciju da vam dijete ima astmu i guši se sad je npr. 10 sati ujutro, a vi ne možete do svojeg pedijatra jer bolesnu djecu prima od 17. sati. A na hitnoj vas neće primiti jer vaša pedijatrica sad radi. To je notorna glupost! Pa ne možeš s teško bolesnim djetetom čekati određeni sat. 
To bi se ipak trebalo riješiti na drugi način - odvojenim čekaonicama ili nešto slično. Znam, kod moje pedijatrice je isto taj problem i kad su moja djeca zdrava isto razmišljam kako da izbjegnem punu čekaonicu bolesne djece. Pa i kad su bolesni, bojim se da ne pokupe još koju bolest usput. Kad je lijepo vrijeme, možemo čekati vani, ali...

----------


## litala

nasa dr ima odvojene termine. ujutro od 8-12 bolesni, od 12-15 zdravi, popodne od 15-19 opet bolesni. ono vrijeme kad su zdravi dijeli se na jutarnju i popodnevnu smjenu (cijepljenja, sistematski i ostalo). 

i nema da se netko ne pridrzava. nema ulaska u cekaonu s bolesnim djetetom ako su u njoj zdrava djeca - nema sanse da sestra dozvoli. 

u slucaju da je hitnoca, doktorica ce u krajnjem slucaju izaci i vani pregledati dijete. a postoji i prostorija tzv. izolacija, u kojoj ce dijete pricekati pregled.

i nasa ordinacija ima samo jedan ulaz, jednu cekaonu, jednu ambulantu i jednu prostoriju za izolaciju i nisam primjetila da ne funkcionira kako treba. istina, prije preseljenja imala je jos i hodnik pred cekaonom pa se moglo jos malo razrijediti bolesnu djecu... no, ne moze sve biti idealno...

----------


## zanamala

i nasa ordinacija ima samo jedan ulaz, jednu cekaonu, jednu ambulantu i jednu prostoriju za izolaciju i nisam primjetila da ne funkcionira kako treba. istina, prije preseljenja imala je jos i hodnik pred cekaonom pa se moglo jos malo razrijediti bolesnu djecu... no, ne moze sve biti idealno...[/quote]

napominjem ..naša pedijatrica ima *jednu* čekaonu (bez hodnika ispred,jer se ulazi sa ulice).....i *nema* prostoriju za izolaciju vec klinci sa osipom cekaju u hodniku s druge strane zgrade kroz koji se prolazi do ordinacija opce medicine i ginekologa..._pojma nemam tko je i kako zamislio da bas iskljucivo pedijatrijska ambulanta ima naj manju mogucu prostoriju za cekanje..._
druga stvar ..ordinaciju dijele dvije pedijatrice ..tak da nema vremenskog prostora za kemijanja...

mislim da bi jedina solucija donekle bila fizicka improvizacija dodatne prostorije ,ali to iziskuje dogradnju (a time i dozvole i bla bla) jednom rijecju ..osjecam se kao don  Kihot ....  :Sad:

----------


## Elly

_Lunaleo: «
davorka (napisa):
I još kad bi se većina roditelja tog pridržavala bilo bi super. 

Mislim da je ovo najveći problem.  
Kod nas je isto uvijek gužva, ali se djeca primaju onako kako je gore davorka navela. Jedino ostaje problem nepridržavanja pravila.  ”_

Potpisujem.
Jako puno roditelja se jednostavno ne pridrzava pravila, dodju cak i po sat vermena ranije “da uhvate red”, iako je cekaonica (usto mala) puna beba koje cekaju cijepljenje (mislim da sam to vec jednom spomenula u jednom postu). I onda ostaje jedino na medicinskoj sestri da glumi policajca i govori roditeljima s bolesnom djecom da cekaju negdje drugdje. 
Osim toga, mnogi roditelji, caki i ako dolaze bez djece samo po recep

----------


## zanamala

boze sto je ovo slatka bebacica  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## ifi

Kad smo u Dubrovniku (što je 4-5 mjeseci godišnje) djecu vodim Vukčevićki i svaki put se šokiram kad shvatim da ne naručuje ali i da nema odvojene zdrave i bolesne.Žao mi je svih tih malih bebica koje dolaze među bolesne.Strašno!

----------


## Fortuna

mislim da bi uvidenje ovog svedskog sistema najbolje odgovarao.
 zdrava djeca  koja  dolaze na vaganje, po savjete, cjepljenja i slicno idu u djecju centralu ( tamo radu  medicinske sestre ili zene koje su radile u rodilistima, babice a ljecnik dolazi kad je zakazana kontrola)  a bolesna kod pedijatra ( nisu na istom mjestu ).

----------


## Fortuna

uvidenje=uvodenje

----------


## Elly

Nasa pedijatrica voli da ju se, zbog uvjeta o kojima sam gore vec pisala, za sitnije stvari radije zove telefonom nego da se dovodi beba (pa da zbog neke sitnice mora cekati u cekaoni prepunoj djece i jos nesto tamo pokupi). 

Dosad to nisam prakticirala, no prije nekoliko dana su se E. izbacili sitni pristici po torzu i ledjima, na ostalim dijelovima tijela nista. Primijetila sam da ju nista ne smetaju (nije se cesala niti je bila nervozna), a kako su bili samo na pokrivenim dijelovima tijela, pretpostavili smo da su od znoja, tj. vrucine. 
No, nismo se mogli odluciti da li da ju vodimo na more ili ne, ona se obozava kupati, a planirala sam ju pustiti u bijeloj majici kako ti pristici ne bi bili izlozeni suncu. Nismo znali ni da li ju smijemo namazati kremom ili ju pustiti da se kupa u moru. 
Ipak, za svaki slucaj nazvala sam pedijatricu, koja mi u biti uopce nije dala nikakav savjet. Prvo je rekla da ju ne smijem voditi na sunce, a onda je rekla da ako je dijete u majici, mogu. Kad sam joj opisala kako pristici izgledaju, rekla je da misli da se ne radi o alergiji ali da nista ne moze bez da ju vidi. Kad sam ju pitala da li ju trebamo dovesti - rekla je da ne trebamo  :? 
I tako, pedijatar preferira telefonske konzultacije, a roditelj je nakon njih jos vise  :? 

(na kraju nismo isli na plazu nego se kupala u majici na nasem balkonu u svom bazenu. Drugi dan pristica vise nije bilo, a sad se vec neko vrijeme ne pojavljuju  :D).

----------


## Mima

Telefonske konzltacije sa pedijatrom meni uopće nemaju previše smisla iako rado i često zovem doktore i postavljam im pitanja   :Grin:  Ali - činjenica je da se preko telefona ne može dati dijagnoza. Kad je Lea dobila bronhiolitis to je počelo kao obična prehlada, mi smo u petak bili kod pedijatrice, u ponedjeljak smo je zvali i opisali Leino stanje i ona nam je rekla da možemo doći, ali da se njoj po tome što smo opisali čini da se radi o običnoj virozi. Tu noć smo završili na Hitnoj, a da je doktorica poslušala pluća sigurno da bi čula da se viroza zakomplicirala. Da ne govorim da smo zvali i Leinog doktora iz bolnice a on je po našem opisu zaključio da je u pitanju adeno viroza (imala je crvene oči). Dakle, dijagnoze se telefonski ne mogu davati.

----------


## Elly

> Dakle, dijagnoze se telefonski ne mogu davati.


Naravno, to je jasno samo po sebi.

No, kad ti pedijatar *sam* kaze da preferira da za sitnice nazoves (umjesto da dovedes dijete) i onda ti kaze da ne zna sto je djetetu, no na tvoje pitanje da li je potrebno da dovedes dijete na pregled on kaze da *NIJE*...?  :/  To bi se trebalo tumaciti kao ovakva "dijagnoza"; "Ne znam sto mu je no nemoj ga dovoditi" ?!  :/ 

Kod nas je na srecu ispalo sve OK, potvrdilo se da nas instinkt funkcionira  8), ali kod nekog drugog slucaja takav odgovor bi mogao biti stetan. Kao sto se npr. vama desilo. 

Ispada da je najbolje slusati vlastiti instinkt, i kad stvarno osjetis da treba inzistirati na pregledu, inzistirati  - bez obzira na to sto pedijatar telefonom kaze da nije nista.   :Smile:

----------


## tri ribice

> Joj da to sa nepridržavanjem pravila. Meni dijete kašljalo u grupi, gušilo se u kašlju i šlajmu, svaki drugi dan temp... I nakon dva dana bolovanja dođe u vrtić, a ja MOLIM mamu da mi donesu potvrdu, a ona veli pa nije joj ništa, malo kašlje... I onda djetetu otkriju sjenu na plućima  :shock:  :shock:   ... strašno. I tako masu puta, a da ne pričam kako je dijete zarazilo cijelu grupu i  mene i tako u krug...


  :Sad:

----------


## minići

1. sistematski pregledi u dr Vukčević se naručuju, kao i cijepljenja.
2. tako dobra doktorica, po mom mišljenju  ( i ne samo mom) najbolja u gradu, s toliko puno pacijenata, trebala bi dobiti prikladniju ambulantu.
3.i ja mislim da bolesna djeca ne mogu imati termin kada mogu biti primljena ( u okviru radnog vremena) i jednostavnije je da zdrava djeca, koja samo trebaju kontrolu i potvrdu za vrtić/školu nazovu kada mogu doći na ulaz za zdravu djecu, tj. kada nema beba za sistematski.
4. I pored gužve i čekanja i po nekoliko sati, ja NIKADA  ne bi vodila dijete nijednoj drugoj doktorici, jer je dr Vera Vukčević, i pored ogromnog opsega posla, savjesna, temeljita, stručna, prijazna i iznad svega ČOVJEK. Moja je djeca obožavaju!
O doktoricama iz bolnice ne želim ni govoriti- strašno. Za neke se pitam zašto su oupće specijalizirale pedijatriju!?

----------


## maliandro

*Pozdrav svima,

evo u google ukucah ime predmetne doktorice jer mi je trebao broj telefona (4 godine mi hvala Bogu nije trebao,3 mobitela promjenio,žena nije kod kuće.......) i vidim nekakve članke po novinama,nimalo ugodne ali nevažne bar za moj pojam i ovaj forum.

Vjerovali ili ne nisam znao da postojite al nikad nije kasno....

E sad o doktorici Veri.

Možda sam malo subjektivan jer je mom sinu doslovno život spasila kada je imao samo 24 dana.Dok su drugi zabrljali stvar.

Svi znamo šta nam znači naše novorođeno.

Ta žena da ima sportsku dvoranu za ordinaciju,mala bi bila.
Nema roditelja u Dubrovniku koji ne želi da njegovo malo pače ne liječi upravo ta vjerujte velika osoba.

Naklapanja o plaćenosti po broju pacijenata su istina,bar su moja saznanja takva općenito o zdravstvu ali vjerujte mi da to kod Vere nije motiv.

Ta žena sebe ubija poslom a uvijek je srdačna.
Ona svako dijete poznaje ljudi moji.

Sad sam je zvao, 4 godine mi klinca nije vidjela, na izgovor mog prezimena,njena prva je šta je malom Andreju!!!!
Toliko malih pacijenata ima!!!!

Ljudi moji naježio sam se.

A čuo sam i od drugih takve situacije.

Teta Vera, nek vam dragi Bog da zdravlja i snage. Naša djeca su nama sve a Vi ste nam prevelik oslonac što se tiče njihovog zdravlja i razvoja.

Nedajte da Vas pokolebaju.

Topic-ordinacija: Ja ću prvi donirati za novu ordinaciju ili rekonstrukciju postojeće.

Okupimo se!

Svaka čast na ovom forumu* 
 :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Tražeći nešto drugo naletim na ovo...
Pa u sveopćem nezadovoljstvu stanjem u hrvatskom zdravstvu ja (opet) s pohvalom   :Rolling Eyes:  
Kod nas u Župi, dakle okolica Dbk s ovom neprikladnom ordinacijom, se otvorila nova pedijatrijska ambulanta pa smo prešli tu. 
Osim što je nova pa samim tim i lijepa  :Smile:  ima tri potpuno odvojena ulaza (3 vrata). Prva vrata su za bolesnu djecu, druga su za djecu sa zaraznim bolestima (tipa ospice i sl.) i treća vrata, koja vode i u zasebnu prostoriju za pregled, su vrata za zdravu djecu (cijepljenje, vaganje itd.).
Nisam mogla vjerovati - savršeno!
Zašto ovo pišem... samo da znate da i tako nešto kod nas postoji, a ja živim za dan kad će to biti uobičajena pojava, a ne SF ekstrem.
I da ne zaboravim, sestra i doktorica vrlo ugodne i srdačne, ali to smo imalii u svojoj bivšoj ambulanti   :Smile:

----------


## minići

Potpuno se slažem , Pčelice Mara, ali ja bi moju djecu ipak radije vodila i pod šator na pregled samo da u nemu radi dr Vera.  :D 
Trebali bi i njeni mali pacijenti imati lijepu ambulantu ali, moja djeca su sretna kada idu na pregled samo zaslugom te divne žene  koja je ujedno i najbolja pedijatrica u Dbk.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Potpuno se slažem , Pčelice Mara, ali ja bi moju djecu ipak radije vodila i pod šator na pregled samo da u nemu radi dr Vera.  :D 
> Trebali bi i njeni mali pacijenti imati lijepu ambulantu ali, moja djeca su sretna kada idu na pregled samo zaslugom te divne žene  koja je ujedno i najbolja pedijatrica u Dbk.


Mi ni prije nismo bili kod dr. V. pa ne znam o njenim uvjetima rada. Istina, o njoj kao dr. sam čula samo najbolje. Nadam se da će uskoro dobiti i prikladnu ambulantu pa da sve bude za 5  :Smile:

----------

